# Green Leaf Aquariums



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I noticed today that Green Leaf is now shipping USPS, however ............. they are marking up the shipping about 100%. I ordered 1 1/2 lb of total fertz for $9.50 shipping. Should be costing them about $4 or less.

Still, it's a cheaper option, if only slightly so. As it's one of the few places to get DTPA chelated iron, it's a necessarily evil for those of us with high pH. And as someone who's worked for a freight carrier for over 10 years, I advise you use the post office whenever possible  Just saying.

Website for those not familiar:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/micro-macro-fertilizers.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

orlando has got to make his breed some how. what about aquariumfertalizers.com(spelling?) at least it's not like a two truck. just 70-80 just for hook up. then 2-3 dollars a mile.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Aquariumfertilizer.com doesn't sell DTPA, only EDTA and ferrous. Otherwise, I would have ordered from them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You could try Rex Grigg at www.rexgrigg.com

I had the same experience with my last order. The cheapest shipping option was about the cost of my ferts. Also, I was not happy with the quality of the GH and KNO3 powders. The GH is a custom blend but it was quite gray in color and the KNO3 was damp and has a funky smell. KNO3 is supposed to be odorless. I emailed Orlando and all he said is that the powders come from different areas of the world and can vary. Great customer service does count but only so much with premium prices.


----------

